
Like the Phoenix: The Discipline of Becoming (SaaS Adventure) - elliotbnvl
https://elliotbonneville.com/blog/like-the-phoenix-the-discipline-of-becoming/
======
AlchemistCamp
Ah, I confused this with Tony Lea's course called "SaaS Adventure":

[https://saasadventure.io/](https://saasadventure.io/)

~~~
elliotbnvl
Oh no! I'm going to have to rebrand again :(

------
elliotbnvl
This is one of a series of posts I'm writing called The SaaS Adventure.

tl;dr:

1\. We need to engage in conscious self-transformation, because the person we
are today is not the person that can achieve our goals.

2\. It’s easy to lose track of that process of transformation and revert.
Therefore, we must practice a discipline of always becoming.

3\. Often, we’re blind to the changes we must make. Therefore, the perspective
of others is invaluable.

~~~
616c
So in your article, you talked to someone on LI that changed your perspective,
but I read that to be coincidental and circumstantial. I think these are good
points, and not just for entrepreneurship. So especially for 3, how are you
doing this more systematically?

~~~
elliotbnvl
Great question. To talk to more people, I've started to do a couple of things
very intentionally:

1\. Be super authentic. People instantly become much more willing to help /
interested in what you're doing when you're open and authentic about your
goals, problems, and general story (people love stories).

2\. Ask others for advice and mentorship (although maybe not in so many
words).

The guy I chatted on LinkedIn was actually a friend of another contact that
I'd made, who was willing to talk with me and mentor me (as well as connect me
with his friends) as well because I opened up to him.

~~~
616c
I guess the problem is I dream of having the ... chutzpah (to use a cute word
for it) to be comfortable enough in my own skin to code an idea and try to
take money for it, even as a minor side business. I am more or less a security
engineer by trade (if we can really call that label a thing, I hate when
people use engineer for this), but I feel authenticity comes off, as many tell
me, as self-depracating. I am not sure how to find a mentor to push, but I do
not even know a good sounding board for my ideas. How did you get that far,
and how long did it take to be in a position where 1 led you to 2 and we get
the articles you have been writing?

~~~
elliotbnvl
Honestly, I think it comes down to establishing and visualizing clear goals.
With really strong and clearly defined goals, you reach a point sometimes
where there's nothing you can do except the thing you don't want to, and then
you do it.

